# Gnomebuntu to come this fall



## Drone (Aug 31, 2012)

http://gnomebuntu.org/



> While initially it sounded like GNOMEbuntu would be the name of this new Linux flavor, developer Jeremy Bicha has apparently said that the GNOME Foundation Board won't permit it, according to Muktware. Along with Compiz, the new GNOME Ubuntu will reportedly use the Rhythmbox music player as well as the Epiphany browser, Evolution for e-mail and workgroup functions, the Abiword word processor, and the Gnumeric spreadsheet package. Neither Firefox nor LibreOffice will be preinstalled, according to the report.



This Linux is coming this fall, most likely in October. Anyone excited?

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent...e_gnome_ubuntu_linux_is_coming_this_fall.html


----------



## Jetster (Aug 31, 2012)

Ill have to throw something together just to try it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2012)

it is certainly worth testing out on a VM. but personally i dont think it will make for a better desktop than mint.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 31, 2012)

Yea, I'm more excited about “*Nadia*”.. But I'll give this a try on VM.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I'm more excited about “*Nadia*”.. But I'll give this a try on VM.



Nadia?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 31, 2012)

Linux Mint 14 “*Nadia*”. I was agreeing with your "Mint" comment. Currently Mint 13's name is "*Maya*"


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Drone said:


> http://gnomebuntu.org/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are enough "flavors" of linux out there for me not to get excited about a new release.

If I use Linux, it is for LAMP or programming of some sort.  What comes with a linux distro doesnt matter to me, ill get what I need with little time and a few simple commands.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll check it out.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 1, 2012)

wow i'm so excited /s


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 3, 2012)

Epiphany? I would expect that choice for a leightweight distro with LXDE/XFCE/ROX desktop or the Openbox/Fluxbox/Blackbox WMs, not with a GNOME 3.x based distro. Epiphany is pretty much like IE 6 or so but then with Gecko instead of the IE engine. It would not matter much for me (replacing it with something else) but it may be repelling new users.

Rhythmbox is a good choice though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 3, 2012)

You would think they would continue on with firefox. But it seems they are moving away from the norms with this spin of the buntu. I use Chrome anyway so it really doesn't matter to me either.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm pretty excited. Those who aren't likely fail to understand the awesomeness that is GNOME. Prepare the spike traps and the burning oil, Gnome fortress is upon us!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

When is this supposed to drop?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow will they release it already.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wow will they release it already.



lol


----------



## Frick (Dec 9, 2012)

Naah not excited. Never really got into Gnome. Might have to seriously try it some day though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 6, 2013)

And still waiting for the final release.


----------



## Drone (Jan 6, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And still waiting for the final release.



Same here. Wonder why it's delayed.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 6, 2013)

I have no clue what the deal is. I so want to try the final version out too.


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 6, 2013)

Is there something special about this distro? or is it just cuz it come's preinstalled with a few good programs that people like? if that is it then its nothing to brag about.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 13, 2013)

it's a new distro based on buntu.

Basically


----------



## Drone (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol they seem to forget about this ...

For those who need gnome bad there's Ubuntu GNOME Remix 12.10. For those who's interested you can find it here. It's just got released and it will get updates. Just check that link.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2013)

I believe your right. spring is here now lol .


----------

